# Dzelži / Hardware >  problēma

## jukka

Sveiki.
Lieta tāda ka vakar mans PC uzkārās, rezultātā pēc tā izslēgšanas un no jauna ieslēgšanas monitorā nekas neparādās un nekas nenotiek,ja neskaita drausmīgi skaļo ventilātoru rūkoņu. Piemetināšu ,ka kamēr ir iezslēgs kompis klaviatūra ari nestrādā spaidot caps lock.
Varbūt kāds zin ko varētu darīt lietas labā? Paldies jau iepriekš  :: 

P.S. Atvainojiet ja nu gadijumā esmu šo topiku uztaisiju nepareizajā sadaļā.

----------


## juris90

pērc jaunu videokarti un gan jau vis bus ok, droši vien nosvila vinja.

----------


## korium

ieklausies skaņās kuras izdod mātesplates pīkstulis. Kad ieslēdz datoru, dzird kādas tipiskas skaņas no cietā diska? Cd-rom lampiņa iemirgojas uz kādu brīdi?

----------


## Vikings

Ar šitiem jautājumiem labāk vērsies boot.lv un eoz.lv forumos.

----------


## Texx

Grūti pateikt pēc tik maza informācijas daudzuma. Pamēģini atvērt kasti un pie izslēgta datora pakustini vai pārspraud plates un it sevišķi RAM moduļus. Ja atmiņas moduļi vairāki, izņem pa kārtai pa vienam laukā un pamēģini piestartēt kompi.

----------


## andrievs

Dažreiz nepietiek ar kompja vienkāršu izslēgšanu ar pogu. Noteikti vajag atslēgt 220 vadu un pagaidīt 2-5min, lai izlādējas kondensatori. Vienam modelim ar onborda LAN kartēm bija pat vēl jāizņem arī tīkla vads, lai pēc kreša to varētu atkal uzbūtot.

----------


## Pocis

Vot negribējās man aizsākt jaunu tēmu,bet pajautāt gribējās.
Tad nu rakstu še pat.
Varūt kāds zin,kāpēc daļa failu nosaukumu pēc kāda ilgāka laika iekrāsojas zili?
Dators ir kādu pusotru gadu.

----------


## Texx

Zila'krāsa failu nosaukumi rādās, jo tiem ir uzlikta failu kompresēšanas opcija, lai ietaupītu uz diska vietu. manuprāt, ja ir pietiekoši brīva vieta tad to funkciju vajadzētu atslēgt, jo darbojoties ar šiem saspiestajiem failiem tiek papildus noslogots procesors.

Atslēgt var sekojoši:
1.  Right-click on the file/directory and select the "Properties" option.
2.  Click on the "Advanced" button.
3.  Uncheck the "Compress contents to save disk space" option.
4.  Click the "OK" button.
5.  Click the "Apply" button, followed by the "OK" button.

Vēl pastāv iespēja, ja tomēr gribas izmantot kompresētus failus, opcijās uzstādīt, lai šie faili netiek īpaši (zilā krāsā pēc noklusējuma) atzīmēti:
1.  Open Windows Explorer.
2.  Select the "Folder Options..." option from the "Tools" menu.
3.  Click on the "View" tab.
4.  Scroll down the list of Advanced Settings.
5.  Uncheck the "Show encrypted or compressed NTFS files in color" option.
6.  Click the "Apply" button, followed by the "OK" button.

----------


## Pocis

O,liels paldies. Šitais man lieti noderēs.  ::

----------


## SXXXS

Sveiciens visiem.

Gribu paprasit palidzibu mana problema:
gribu saslegt divus kompus kopa caur wirles routeru lai varetu spelet speles bet nezinu ka to izdarit. Abi kompi ir ar dazadam operator sistemam viens ir vista otrs XP. Loti ludzu palidzibu

----------


## dmd

apmēram taka govij stopsignāls. kautkāda informācija tiek nodota, taču jēga...

1) abiem kompjiem ir wireless?
1a) nokonfigurēts?
2) wireless rūteris ir nokonfigurēts?
2a) ja DHCP. ip adreses dodās?

bet vispār sameklē kadu datoristu un pievilini viņu ar kasti alus, tas būs produktīvāk, neka forumos prasīt, jo neko neredzot, tik zinot, ka viens ir XP bet otrs vista, nav iespējama viennozīmīga atbilde.

----------


## SXXXS

Viss tas ir shtokos. Esmi zalsh tajas lietas bet sho to saprotu.

----------


## SXXXS

lieta tad ka ar vistu var ieiet xp un darit ko gribu. Bet caur xp vista neredz

----------


## dmd

var viens otru sapingot? (start-run-cmd un tad ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx (xxx.xx ip adrese)

varbūt tu mēģini šārēs līst, bet tam ar spēlēm nekāda sakara nav.

----------


## SXXXS

Proveju ta pati problema

----------


## dmd

pērc alu un meklē spečuku.

----------


## sharps

mat to vistu nost un liec XP. veel paaris gadi paies iekams varees vistu normaali lietot. ar XP savaa laikaa bija liidziigi.
bet ja nemaaki paarlikt sisteemu, tad ieksh vistas skaties vai nav firewall uzlikts.

----------


## Jon

Šķiet, problēma nav iekš Vistas kā tādas, problēma ir konfigurācijā un iestatījumos.
Visvienkāršāk ir nelietot rūteri vispār; var taču abus kompjuterus vienkārši savienot ar krosa (crossover) kabeli...

----------


## sharps

probleema var buut tieshi ieksh vistas. kaa tas savaa laikaa bija starp win98 - win2000, win2000-winXP.

----------


## tvdx

da vie nalga kaa sleedz ja vienu kompi konfiguree tiikla darbam bet otru nee tad nevareesi taa straadaat(ar adresu savadiisanju vien nepietiek)

----------

